# So Frustrated!



## TXgalnAK (Feb 6, 2011)

Hello, it has been a long time almost ten years since I was on this site along with other dating sites. I thought I have found my mr. right for me but that reality came crashing to an end last week when my divorce was finalized.
I met him online when the dating thing online was still new and everyone was like oh no it won't work out. I don't think it didn't work out because we met online but it went the way of regular couples who meet the conventional way yet an old flame steps back into the picture. So nothing to do with the online part.
I decided to just test the waters again since I moved from Texas to Alaska and heard there are 10 guys to every 1 gal.(not why I moved. LOL) Well just depends what part of Alaska and quanity doesn't always mean quality. So I took some free trial memberships in secular/Christian singles and BBW sites. I was shocked at the amount of scammers especially the ones on the chat or IMs. I never saw this many scammers or fakes back 10 years ago. Yes maybe a jerk or guy who had a fetish or even a player but not the amount of overseas scammers. 
Now I feel so frustrated and cannot decide whether to take a chance on joining a site, if all I am going to do is weed out the scammers. It is hard enough to even think there might be a true FA out there but they are being buried alive with Scam artists. In just one week I have figured out most of them and their patterns especially the ones who like to IM on the sites. I am not about to send anyone money not even my family members but certainly not a stranger over the internet. The ones I am afraid of are the ones who lead you on for months and then when you finally think Hey I found a good FA then the I need money will pop up. So you have invested a lot of time only to find out they are not true but only very patient scammers. I have one guy who could fit the bill of a scammer or could really just be a regular guy and that is the frustrating thing..I am going to have to do some investigation and spend some time looking at what he is saying and then scrutinize him. If he isn't a scammer I might make him think I am paranoid but if he is a very good patient scammer I will end up spending too much time only later to find out he is not who he says he is. UGHHHH!!!!
Most of the ones I have discovered to be scammers all have the same pattern. They are new to the dating site ask how it is going with you. Their profiles don't match up, they have almost scripted answers and questions, broken English or poor spelling when they have PHds or grad school in their profiles, and they use odd phrases...they all said "my son is called... instead of my son is....I began asking questions like so which team are you cheering for in the big game on Sunday. Even if you are not into sports would know Superbowl Sunday and what sport I was talking about. Or what state is the President from? I mean you would have to live under a rock not to know some simple answers to current news events here in America. They refuse to answer, change subjects or get mad when you force their hands..like they can't google fast enough. This is so true on IM or chats. I don't know if this is the same in Emails.
Has anyone else had this experience? Are there any less scamming dating sites? I know there will always be players, fakers and some scammers but all these sites seem to have nothing but scammers on them.
I am about to just give up the thought of wasting time online and just pray some guy will walk into my church, hangout/grocery store or workplace. This is a big reason why I am not a paying member on any site.
Thanks for listening to my two cents for what it is worth.


----------



## jewels_mystery (Feb 9, 2011)

I understand what you are saying. It is getting worse with the amount of liars on the dating sites. 

I found a wonderful article on another dating site on how to check the ip address from emails. I find the emails source code and check it out on http://whatismyipaddress.com/ip-lookup It usually gives you the city/state or country the email has originated from. This site has saved me lots of time and frustration.


----------

